# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Off the Grid: Life On The Mesa [video]

## Kelly.

http://www.snagfilms.com/films/title...e_on_the_mesa/


i found this video online, and thought that people here might like to see it. really is a stark contrast to the $200-300k earthships that are also in the area.
a staggering number of vets out on the mesa 

we are planning to help build a earthbag house out on the mesa this summer 

the video is an hour long, but its a pretty good imo.
enjoy

----------

